# Golf GPS buying advice



## zinomori (Dec 10, 2010)

I am planning to buy a new golf GPS on this Christmas and want your advice to get the best one. I searched online for awhile and found tons of different brands and models are available in the market, but choosing the best one can be a daunting task. I don't want anything with fully packed features, I just want a good GPS under $200. Currently I am looking at Callaway uPro Golf GPS I found it at Dealrocker.com for $198. What your views on this GPS are? Please let me know if you have any better recommendations.

Thanks..


----------



## iand (Dec 7, 2010)

*Golf GPS Reports*



zinomori said:


> I am planning to buy a new golf GPS on this Christmas and want your advice to get the best one. I searched online for awhile and found tons of different brands and models are available in the market, but choosing the best one can be a daunting task. I don't want anything with fully packed features, I just want a good GPS under $200. Currently I am looking at Callaway uPro Golf GPS I found it at Dealrocker.com for $198. What your views on this GPS are? Please let me know if you have any better recommendations.
> 
> Thanks..


Have a look at my report on this GPS and some other reviews. It is available on Amazon with free shipping at same price. There are loads of reviews on Amazon from customers who have used various systems. Have a good look at those for a truer picture of features, reliability and any negative points found by current users. There are so many out there, good research is the way to go before buying.


----------

